#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό, πρότυπα έντυπα & σχέδια, από μηχανικούς, για μηχανικούς >  > > >  >  >  Έντυπο αίτησης στην πολεοδομία (ΥΔΟΜ) για αντίγραφα οικοδομικής άδειας

## TakisX.

Ευχαριστώ!

----------

